# wie töten von plattfischen



## brandungsangler (29. Mai 2004)

hallo,
wie tötet man eigentlich plattfische?
zuerst betäuben oder wie?
ich fahre diesen sommer nach dänemark und muss das wissen wenn ich in der brandung von vejes fische oder gibt es dort keine platten?
Gruß



´PETER


----------



## heinerv (29. Mai 2004)

*AW: wie töten von plattfischen*

Hallo brandungsangler,

ich mach es so wie mit allen Fischen. Mit dem "Überzeuger" eines auf die Rübe.

Was mich interessieren würde:

Plattfische schuppen oder die Haut abziehen??

Wenn die Haut abziehen: wie macht ihr das??

Vielleicht gibt es ja gute Tipps von den Spezialisten.


Gruß
Heinerv


----------



## theactor (29. Mai 2004)

*AW: wie töten von plattfischen*

HI,

erst eines über die Rübe, dann trenne ich das deutlich hinter dem Kopf vorstehende Rückrad durch. Hat auch den Vorteil, dass der Fisch sehr schön ausblutet.

Schuppen ist m.E. nur bei wirklich großen Burschen nötig. Dann ziehe ich die Haut "klassich" ab > nach dem Filetieren. 

#h


----------



## der Raucher (29. Mai 2004)

*AW: wie töten von plattfischen*

Tut mir echt leid Leute das ich euch keinen Tip geben kann wie man Plattfische entschuppt, denn meines erachtens haben die Tierchen keine (ich konnte beim besten willen noch keine entdecken), aber naja. Die Haut ziehe ich imer nach dem garen ab, egal ob btaten, dünsten oder backen.

MfG - der Raucher


----------



## Blenni (29. Mai 2004)

*AW: wie töten von plattfischen*

Hallo, erst gibt es mit dem "Schmerzverbreiter" eine drüber, danach Kehlschnitt. Vor dem Essen wird geschuppt.
Gruß Blenni


----------



## Agalatze (29. Mai 2004)

*AW: wie töten von plattfischen*

von mir bekommen sie auch erstmal schön ein auf die mütze und danach nen kehlschnitt damit sie schön ausbluten und die filets auch schön hell sind. die haut ziehe ich beim filetieren ab. ist am anfang nicht ganz leicht aber man schafft das schon irgendwie. zumindest fand ich es super schwer damals.

gruß agalatze  :m


----------



## Iris (29. Mai 2004)

*AW: wie töten von plattfischen*

Hallo!

Am besten bekommt man die kleinen Schuppen mit etwas Kräuteressig ab. Einfach den Fisch ein bißschen einträufeln und dann mit dem Messer die Schuppen abschaben. Geht super!Außerdem schmeckt die Haut dann beim Braten viel besser (finde ich jedenfalls)!


----------



## IjmTex (29. Mai 2004)

*AW: wie töten von plattfischen*

Bei "normalen Fische" benutze ich immer für das Betäuben bzw. Töten ein Rundholz. Für die Platten finde ich einen Holzhammer am geeignetesten. Eine kräftig Schlag-Doublette mit dem hölzernen Hammer und der Plattfisch ist im Jenseits.

Der Plattfisch besitzt eigentlich keine Schuppen. Die Ober- und Unterseite sind nur unglaublich schleimig. Dieser Schleim sollte auf jeden Fall vor dem Verzehr bzw. Einfrieren entfernt werden. Hierfür eignet sich am besten eine Messingbürste, die man für die Grillrostreinigung benutzt. Wenn man die Oberseite eines Plattfisches mit dieser Bürste vernünftig schrubbt, sollte diese richtig hell werden. Durch die weichen Messingborsten wird die Haut auch nicht zerstört sondern auschließlich der Schleim entfernt. Diese Bürste ist viel gründlicher und natürlich auch wesentlich schneller bei der Plattfischsäuberung, als wenn man ein Messer benutzt. Kann ich wirklich nur empfehlen.

Gruß IjmTex


----------



## theactor (29. Mai 2004)

*AW: wie töten von plattfischen*

HI,

ZACK! Klammheimlich "schleicht" sich Iris mit dem ersten Beitrag hier rein und keiner merkts 

WELCOME ON BOARD! 
Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß hier! 
Indes besteht eine fies-gemeine AB-Suchtgefahr 

Viele Grüße!


----------



## MichaelB (30. Mai 2004)

*AW: wie töten von plattfischen*

Moin,

@Iris: welcome on board :m 

Platten lassen sich in der Tat mit einem gezielten Schlag hinter dem Kopf ins Jenseits befördern, ein Poly- oder Holzhammer ist bestens geeignet.

Statt die Fische zu schuppen filetiere ich sie lieber, dann gibt´s auch kein Gräten Gepule / -spucke #6 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Agalatze (30. Mai 2004)

*AW: wie töten von plattfischen*

@ iris

herzlich willkommen 

gruß agalatze    :z


----------



## der Raucher (30. Mai 2004)

*AW: wie töten von plattfischen*

Moin MOin,

@Iris, auch von mir ein Herzlich Wilkommen. Endlich hats einer mitbekommen: Plattfische haben eigendlich keine Schuppen (and the Winner is : IjmTex *gg* ) und den Schleim bekommt man am besten mit Seesand wech, ordendlich damit abreiben und im Wasser abwaschen und fertich.

MfG - der Raucher


----------



## Blenni (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: wie töten von plattfischen*

Hallo,
KLIESCHEN HABEN SCHUPPEN !!!!!   , wenn auch recht kleine.
Und die möchte ich nicht mitessen.
Auch nachzulesen in "Die Meeesfische Europas" von Muus/Nielsen.
Gruß Blenni


----------



## ex-elbangler (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: wie töten von plattfischen*

Hi,

plattfische und Aale braucht man vor dem Töten nicht betäuben,

so steht`s in den Angelrichtlinien.


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: wie töten von plattfischen*

Moin,
wie schon erwähnt ein paar Schläge hinter die Augen und gut ist. Platte habe ich noch nie geschuppt??
...und natürlich ein herzlich willkommen an Iris!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: wie töten von plattfischen*

Moin nochmal,
Kehlschnitt zwecks ausbluten ist natürlich auch nicht verkehrt, meistens sowieso notwendig , da die Platten selbst größte Haken tief inhallieren und ne OP zweck`s Hakenlösen nötig ist.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## sunny (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: wie töten von plattfischen*

Erst einmal eins mit dem Glücklichmacher auf die Mütze.

Anschließend mit Messer hinter dem Kopf schräg zur Mitte des Körpers schneiden (vom Flossensaum aus, angefangen auf der Seite wo die Brustflosse ist), Kopf packen, Finger von Innen in den Schlund stecken und den Rest nach vorne abreißen.Bei dieser Methode hat man die Platte gleich komplett ausgenommen.  

Zum Enthäuten den gesamte Flossensaum mit einem scharfen groben Messer abtrennen und dann die Haut mit einer Kneifzange abziehen. 

sunny #:


----------



## sunny (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: wie töten von plattfischen*

@ Andreas

Wenn die Platte den Haken tief inhaliert hat, wickel ich mir das Vorfach einmal um die Hand und ziehe mit einem kräftigen Ruck daran, die Betonung liegt auf kräftig. Fast immer wird der Haken so in den Maulwinkel getrieben oder kommt sofort heraus. Hängt natürlich auch mit der Stärke des Vorfachs zusammen.

Selbstverständlich habe ich die Platte vorher mit dem Glücklichmacher überzeugt nicht zuzusehen.

sunny #h


----------



## Truttafriend (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: wie töten von plattfischen*

Ich geb den Platten und Aalen trotzdem gepflegt einen auf die Gommel. Schadet nicht und ist mir sicherer/"humaner".

Achso  :q 

Herzlich willkommen an Board Iris  #h


----------



## MichaelB (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: wie töten von plattfischen*

Moin,

@Truttafriend: 





> Aalen trotzdem gepflegt einen auf die Gommel


 Echt? Ich habe noch nie gesehen, daß man Aalen so einen überzieht, daß sie das mitbekommen - zudem waren meine Aale bislang in ihrer glitschigen Art immer eher der Meinung, möglichst schnell flüchten zu wollen, und so endete unsere Freundschaft jedes Mal mit einem beherzten und vor allem schnell ausgeführten Genickstich.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (5. Juni 2004)

*AW: wie töten von plattfischen*

Hi,

habe ähnliche Erfahrung gemacht> so ein Aal interessiert sich recht wenig für Schädelkloppe.
Nach dem Genickstich ist dann (bis auf die üblichen PostMortumTänze) Ruhe. 
(So wirds übrigens auch im Lehrgang gelehrt > Aal als Ausnahme ohne Betäubung sofort per Genickstich töten)

#h


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: wie töten von plattfischen*

Plattfisch ausnehmen und abziehen in 20 sekunden!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
- dunkle seite nach unten
- wirbelsäule durchtrennen und messer bis zum rand durchziehen, zu der seite wo sich kein gedärm befindet
- kopf abreißen, gedärm flutscht mit raus
- scharfes messer mit stumpfer spitze, innen am flossenaum entlang schneiden, so das die dunkle haut auf der rückseite ganz bleibt
- flossensaum mit einer, fisch mit der anderen hand packen und die dunkle haut abziehen
- mit einer küchenschere den anderen flossensaum und die heckflosse abtrennen
- niere auskratzen

geht mit ein wenig übung echt fix, bei größeren fängen macht es sich arbeitsteilig ganz gut. hab letztens die abgezogenen platten zusammen  mit forellen geräuchert, ziemlich lange und heiß, trotzdem nicht trocken und extrem lecker!
gruß robert


----------



## chippog (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: wie töten von plattfischen*

scheinen ja viele techniken zu existieren! meine läuft so: betäuben, dann kehlschnitt. bei gelegenheit mit der schere einmal rumschnippeln. dabei schneide ich die vielen kleinen gräten gleich mit ab. so verschwinden zehn prozent fleisch und neunzig prozent probleme. fange an der schwanzflosse an und schneide auf der rückenseite bis zum kopf, durchtrenne das rückgrad, ziehe die eingeweide mit dem kopf raus und schneide an der bauchseite den rest weg. milch und rogen lasse ich drin, nieren drücke ich mit dem daumen raus. spülen und fertig. wenn die platte mehr als dreihundert gramm wiegen filetiere ich sie danach noch haut- unf grätenfrei. sonst lasse ich sie so und brate sie mit haut!!! sehr lecker, vor allem klieschen. chipp


----------



## CyTrobIc (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: wie töten von plattfischen*

mit haut braten,. die helle unterseite kann man gut mitessen


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: wie töten von plattfischen*

Klar, ich zieh auch nur die dunkle ab.


----------



## chippog (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: wie töten von plattfischen*

ich zieh die dunkle nur bei steinbutt ab! da ich allerdings weder scholle noch flunder gerne mag, filetiere ich beide arten haut- und grätenfrei, da so der intensivste geschmack verschwindet. chipp


----------



## Kometenfischer (8. August 2004)

*AW: wie töten von plattfischen*

Hi Sportsfreunde !!
Ich hab noch nie Platte gefangen ,doch ich fahr am 12.8 nach Italien und würd gern wissen wie man die Platten entschuppt bzw. Filetiert!!!
Ich wäre über genaue Infos sehr dankbar 

Gru? Kometenfischer


----------



## Sockeye (8. August 2004)

*AW: wie töten von plattfischen*

Also ersteinmal mit dem Baseballschläger eins überbraten und dann per Kehlschintt ausbluten lassen. Reicht der Baseballschläger mal nicht, dann mit der 38er plattmachen... :q 

Alle 4 Filets einzeln raustrennen und die Bäckchen nicht vergessen!. Die Haut bleibt dran. Ist ein ausgezeichneter Schutz fürs einfrieren. Die Haut kommt erst kurz vor dem Braten ab.


----------



## chippog (9. August 2004)

*AW: wie töten von plattfischen*

für plattfische habe ich immer eine stabile schere mit dabei. nach dem baseball/achtunddreissigertrick und dem ausbluten lassen, schneide ich schwanzflosse, erste seitenflosse inklusive der kleinen ekeligen grätchen, dann nacken und rückgrad ab, ziehe vorsichtig die eingeweide mit dem daran sitzenden kopf heraus und schneide auch die letzte lange flosse samt daran sitzende kleinstgrätchen ab, drücke mit dem daumen aus der bauchhöhle noch die nieren (dunkelrot, direkt am rückgrad) heraus spüle das ganze und fertig. bei grösseren platten so ab vierhundert gramm kann danach auch noch bequem bei der schwanzflossenspule anfangend filetiert werden, erst von den gräten losschälen, dann die haut abschneiden. wie italien und plattfische? schreib nachher mal im plattfischforum, ob und was du gefangen hast! skitfiske bei deiner italienreise! chippog aus göteborg


----------

